# Attention People!



## Spacemarinewho? (Feb 24, 2011)

All right so we all love warhammer 40k but I couldn’t help but notice some problems with it over the past. Like the fact that GW is as obsessed with remaking the Imperial armies as a fat guy is to eating chocolate. Sure Grey knights need some work but really people the necrons need a chance to shine its been long enough and the xenos armies need some love to. I’ve never liked the Imperium AND YES THAT INCLUDES THE SPACE MARINES and those of you who don’t like that can kiss my xenos ass. First off their guns explode when they go into the enemy and yet their stats is still equal to that of a basic tyranid gun that shoots worms. Also everyone plays them and acts all high and mighty while deep in there subconscious they are crying knowing that they are infact still playing a newb army and the first sign of any xeno’s army that knows how to use their army is going to beet your ass. And another thing I never understood is why play guard I mean there boring if you want to do an army that’s practically modern go play risk or join the army.

Tyranids are another army that I enjoy there 5th addition release was just fine (if you ignore the fact that they got rid of the mutations you could give them which totally got rid of the tyranid feeling of addaption I mean wtf GW we liked that rule) however there fluff has gotten kinda old I mean it’s look theres and enemy run at it til they die eat there bodies and away we go! Also im shocked at how good some of their guns are I mean lets face it worms just aren’t as powerful as a bolter with exploding ammo ( wait whats that? It’s the same? O well sry my mistake I thought a worm wouldn’t be as powerful as a fucking explosive!) I kinda like the new instinct behavior rule they gave them only I feel like they should have to attack each other everyonce in a while if they fail that would make more sense to me. The lictors are now useless which really pissed me off I liked it better when they could pop out kill the closes unit and then move on with their probably short lives but no now its plop hi shoot die. 

Another recently remade army that I enjoy the fluff of (but not really the actual playing of because lets face it deepstriking half your army then waiting patiently for the other half while you are being torn to pieces on the battlefield, isn’t quite the strategy I like to use) anyway chaos daemons are cool but some are really silly if you think about it. I mean Slaanesh is a complete pervert that wants to literally fuck all of her or his (whatever the hell that multi nippled freak is) enemies to death. Also im surprised that the noise marines along with anyother of her followers can fight at all considering that they are higher than goblin that was shot out of a cannon. My favorite is Nurgle the big lovable diseased blob monster. I always figured it would be hard to fight nurgle seeing as how the very sight of them is supposed to make you vomit but then it hit me why not get some cold medicine maybe some vitamin E and use that to kill them. Seriously if they are all diseased why not cure them (and no I don’t want a smart ass response like “Oh well the diseases aren’t curable because if ur thinking that then close this thread now) Tzneech (however the hell you spell that) and khorne are cool (although khorne could use some counciling Im sensing some anger problems) But no further complaints with them.

Alright now time for Chaos Space Marine’s…. WTF they had the Imperium right where they wanted them and they all pussyshitted away when Horus died so what your leader died there were plenty of other primarch there that were more than capable to lead the armies and you had to go and run away like cowards. If they didn’t run I wouldn’t have to sit around killing off the 50 spacemarine newbs at every tournament I go to. That is all

Time for DE. Thank god they were remade because wow! They sucked before although I still consider fighting them like being in a kindergarten class with kids throwing paper airplanes at me from all directions (oooo scary). Come on now are you telling me they don’t have any well armored vehicles anywhere? And the army is always popped those combat drugs if the enemy doesn’t kill you the drugs will my friend.

As for the eldar I only have one thing to say JUST DIE ALREADY! So the “dying race” has been dying for thousands of years. If you’ve lasted thousands of years like that your not dying you just want attention so stop trying to get on the endangered species list because your fine! And why the hell is whats probably the most advanced race (I’ll get to you in a moment Tau be patient) using shuriken. Sure it’s cool but I question its efficiency. But I think the biggest problem of all is why the fuck are your psychers being out psychiced by other armies its kind of sad.

Now for necrons STOP PHASING some people want to use you and you keep disappearing GOSH! Now that ive gotten that out of my system I think its safe to say that considering how old the army is they look amazing. I mean compare the old necrons which…. Are the new necrons too? Anyway! Compare the necrons to some of the other old addition armies and idk why someone would do anything but necrons BA.

Now for orcs. I find it hard to believe that some inarticulate trash picking junk monkeys are capable of space travel let alone figureing how to hijack enemy vehicles. If you ask me there intelligence is a little exaggerated. However I do love that there dreadnaughts are literally trashcans with arms. How they managed armor 12 is beyond me.

I shall round up this little critique with the Tau. I consider Tau to be another newb army because the strategy generally goes like this point shoot repeat. However I also find it quite amusing that the tau’s hand to hand combat ability is lower than that of a 6 year old boy with a pair of sockem boppers. Now I’m a man who enjoys commander Farsight and all of you out there who enjoy shadowsun well I think its fair to say that nobody loves you. 

Just remember kids drugs don’t do, recycle your pants, and DEATH TO THE FALSE EMPEROR!


----------



## CardShark (Dec 20, 2010)

HAHAHAHA! Thats great!


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Wow.. give this guy the 'comedy troll of the year' award. lol.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Fairly well worded bitch. Nice, although a bit long winded.


----------



## Caratacos (Aug 26, 2008)

Did you write all that in just one breath?


----------



## Cypher871 (Aug 2, 2009)

Spacemarinewho? said:


> All right so we all love warhammer 40k but I couldn’t help but notice some problems with it over the past. Like the fact that GW is as obsessed with remaking the Imperial armies as a fat guy is to eating chocolate. Sure Grey knights need some work but really people the necrons need a chance to shine its been long enough and the xenos armies need some love to. I’ve never liked the Imperium AND YES THAT INCLUDES THE SPACE MARINES and those of you who don’t like that can kiss my xenos ass. First off their guns explode when they go into the enemy and yet their stats is still equal to that of a basic tyranid gun that shoots worms. Also everyone plays them and acts all high and mighty while deep in there subconscious they are crying knowing that they are infact still playing a newb army and the first sign of any xeno’s army that knows how to use their army is going to beet your ass. And another thing I never understood is why play guard I mean there boring if you want to do an army that’s practically modern go play risk or join the army.
> Tyranids are another army that I enjoy there 5th addition release was just fine (if you ignore the fact that they got rid of the mutations you could give them which totally got rid of the tyranid feeling of addaption I mean wtf GW we liked that rule) however there fluff has gotten kinda old I mean it’s look theres and enemy run at it til they die eat there bodies and away we go! Also im shocked at how good some of their guns are I mean lets face it worms just aren’t as powerful as a bolter with exploding ammo ( wait whats that? It’s the same? O well sry my mistake I thought a worm wouldn’t be as powerful as a fucking explosive!) I kinda like the new instinct behavior rule they gave them only I feel like they should have to attack each other everyonce in a while if they fail that would make more sense to me. The lictors are now useless which really pissed me off I liked it better when they could pop out kill the closes unit and then move on with their probably short lives but no now its plop hi shoot die.
> Another recently remade army that I enjoy the fluff of (but not really the actual playing of because lets face it deepstriking half your army then waiting patiently for the other half while you are being torn to pieces on the battlefield, isn’t quite the strategy I like to use) anyway chaos daemons are cool but some are really silly if you think about it. I mean Slaanesh is a complete pervert that wants to literally fuck all of her or his (whatever the hell that multi nippled freak is) enemies to death. Also im surprised that the noise marines along with anyother of her followers can fight at all considering that they are higher than goblin that was shot out of a cannon. My favorite is Nurgle the big lovable diseased blob monster. I always figured it would be hard to fight nurgle seeing as how the very sight of them is supposed to make you vomit but then it hit me why not get some cold medicine maybe some vitamin E and use that to kill them. Seriously if they are all diseased why not cure them (and no I don’t want a smart ass response like “Oh well the diseases aren’t curable because if ur thinking that then close this thread now) Tzneech (however the hell you spell that) and khorne are cool (although khorne could use some counciling Im sensing some anger problems) But no further complaints with them.
> Alright now time for Chaos Space Marine’s…. WTF they had the Imperium right where they wanted them and they all pussyshitted away when Horus died so what your leader died there were plenty of other primarch there that were more than capable to lead the armies and you had to go and run away like cowards. If they didn’t run I wouldn’t have to sit around killing off the 50 spacemarine newbs at every tournament I go to. That is all
> ...


You might want to edit your post and break it up into paragraphs there mate...way too tough to try and wade through that MASSIVE block of text...had me drooling over my keyboard till the wife nudged me and woke me up!:lazy2::fool:


----------



## Blueberrypop (Apr 27, 2010)

TL;DR: Bitch, bitch, bitch I need to get over it and find a new hobby.


----------



## Snake40000 (Jan 11, 2010)

As your first post it is fairly log winded.... But sadly what you say is true. Good for you.


----------



## C'Tan Chimera (Aug 16, 2008)

I'm detecting high levels of frustration amongst Imperial fans. 

I gotta agree almost totally. I don't get fed up over it, but I also love to nitpick the fuck out of things. Call it a compulsion.


----------



## CardShark (Dec 20, 2010)

lol -7 rep already that didn't take long


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Fuck seriously? I can clearly see that you are a huge Xeno something fan, and a real Imperial hater. 

I again, seem to be the exact opposite. I love the Imperium of Man, and all of its armies, but I dislike the Xenos, or most of them. Necrons can be OK, and Eldar are cool at times, but I am not a fan. 



Spacemarinewho? said:


> I’ve never liked the Imperium AND YES THAT INCLUDES THE SPACE MARINES and those of you who don’t like that can kiss my xenos ass.


No, I wont kiss your Xeno ass or anything. 



Spacemarinewho? said:


> Also everyone plays them and acts all high and mighty while deep in there subconscious they are crying knowing that they are infact still playing a newb army and the first sign of any xeno’s army that knows how to use their army is going to beet your ass.


Erh, yea, sure... Eh... That sounded so wrong... Just... Eh... Fuck it...



Spacemarinewho? said:


> And another thing I never understood is why play guard I mean there boring if you want to do an army that’s practically modern go play risk or join the army.


Wtf? Seriously? Boring??? Huge mother fucking tanks boring? Wow... Fuck... 



Spacemarinewho? said:


> Just remember kids drugs don’t do, recycle your pants, and DEATH TO THE FALSE EMPEROR!


Ouh, I thought you were that little kid supposed to follow that addvice... 

And your Tau hating, fuck seriously?


----------



## Lord Sven Kittyclaw (Mar 23, 2009)

+rep to you sir, if only as a metaphorical middle finger to everyone who -repped you.


----------



## Snake40000 (Jan 11, 2010)

Lord Sven Kittyclaw said:


> +rep to you sir, if only as a metaphorical middle finger to everyone who -repped you.


I agree people are mean i + repped him to. People are mean


----------



## Spacemarinewho? (Feb 24, 2011)

And your Tau hating, fuck seriously?[/quote]

I actually play and enjoy tau. I love Farsight and his ilk as for the rest of them my previous post speaks for itself

and as for those of you who are giving me + rep i appreciate it and those of you who can't take a little criticism you need to get out more.


----------



## Cypher871 (Aug 2, 2009)

When all is said and done this IS just a game. It has a huge following and if we all liked the same things there would be no diversity to it. Personally there are no armies I dislike. They all have their own character, strengths and weaknesses (I still haven't read your monstrous post all the way through though:laugh.


----------



## Spacemarinewho? (Feb 24, 2011)

my goal is to have this thread end up being several pages long


----------



## Champion Alaric (Feb 17, 2011)

At least you picked on everyone and not just BA or SW like most lol


----------



## Inquisitor Varrius (Jul 3, 2008)

Well, you're well on your way to several pages, I can see this devolving into a flame war. 

While I disagree with most of what you said, I do agree with Champion Alaric. You're an equal-opportunity basher, which is a point in your favour.


----------



## Reaper12D (Feb 23, 2011)

Nothing like hating equally...


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

Orkses is da best.........



Seriously i think the whole army debate is pointless. GW should balance their armies and if they don't their not doing their jobs right. Let's take another game with a HUGE following, World of Warcraft is a blizzard game that is balanced as hell at the moment, there are almost no classes that are better than each other which brings on some complaining but general approval. 

If gw get their of their asses and do their codexs right this whole debate wouldn't happen and it doesn't need to happen. Although a flame war can be entertaining to follow.

Just my two pence.....


----------



## calypson (Nov 25, 2008)

Tau is not a noob army! My army could take any!


----------



## C'Tan Chimera (Aug 16, 2008)

Spacemarinewho? said:


> my goal is to have this thread end up being several pages long


And I'd say you have succeeded. 

I congratulate you on your most unique debut to Heresy Online. Have fun forever being infamous :biggrin:

Rep ahoy!


----------



## Snake40000 (Jan 11, 2010)

calypson said:


> Tau is not a noob army! My army could take any!


That does not make a non-noob army..... In fact since your army could take any it makes it more noob....


----------



## Champion Alaric (Feb 17, 2011)

Seriously i think the whole army debate is pointless. GW should balance their armies and if they don't their not doing their jobs right. Let's take another game with a HUGE following, World of Warcraft is a blizzard game that is balanced as hell at the moment, there are almost no classes that are better than each other which brings on some complaining but general approval. 

I totally agree with you there..but it is much easier to balance a video game than a table top, I truly wish it was that easy...but for all I know IT IS :laugh: I just wonder if it would be uber expensive or if they just don't wanna open that can o worms up. While I don't hate GW at all..i have had my one and only rant aboot that, I would give anything just to ask some questions to their higher ups and get some straight answers...It doesn't seem like it would be that hard to keep it updated and balanced.bbut we all have a different idea of "balance"


----------



## CardShark (Dec 20, 2010)

fair enough


----------



## Arm1tage (Feb 10, 2011)

In my experience with trading card games and pc games things become "balanced" when the original creative differences are squished in favor of balancing and every fraction/side in the game starts to look like every other.

A satisfactory balance between different types of gameplay is very rare. 

I don't think it should be balance at all costs, I just think they should FAQ the older armies instead of writing that new SM codex.


----------



## CardShark (Dec 20, 2010)

Arm1tage said:


> In my experience with trading card games and pc games things become "balanced" when the original creative differences are squished in favor of balancing and every fraction/side in the game starts to look like every other.
> 
> A satisfactory balance between different types of gameplay is very rare.
> 
> I don't think it should be balance at all costs, I just think they should FAQ the older armies instead of writing that new SM codex.


I disagree completely grey knights need this


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

I think that was the most pointless debate and just shows how obnoxiously stupid you really are.

You say marines are a noob army. I have tried playing vanilla marines after 8 years of playing Eldar. Whereas Eldar are more of a tactical challenge because they are fragile I have been able to play them on a good level without the need for mech/DAVU etc. However most people know how marines can be neutered so if anything they can be quite hard to play as.

You then moan and bitch at every other aspect of 40K such as its races. You claim to love xenos and then bash the Eldar? You need to get your messaged fixed. You either love the xenos races or at least admit that there are some you dislike.

I know you have stated the point of this thread is to last many pages. REALLY? Get some fucking balls because a childish rant with lots of cheap insults thrown left right and centre sure showed me how such a big man you are compared to those chumps who play imperium armies are. You also moan that Necrons need updates before GK. You have to remember that GW is a BUSINESS. They want to do this annoying thing called MAKING MONEY! Look at the interest GK rumours have caused over many years when compared to Necrons. Now you understand why they went with GK first. Also Imperial armies are those played most often. If you don't like the fact they are more likely to get updated before your race then deal with it or leave the hobby. Don't rant on a forum expecting to win you many fans because I think that this one in particular is not only pointless but a nice example of trolling to those who do not visit forums often.

Well played dumbass.


----------



## Arm1tage (Feb 10, 2011)

CardShark said:


> I disagree completely grey knights need this


I was speaking in general, not about GK in particular.


----------



## chromedog (Oct 31, 2007)

tl;dr.

Is there a mosquito in the room - all I could hear was "whine whine whine".

So you don't like SM, xenos or other imperial armies.
CSM wouldn't have been 'downgraded' if so many public players weren't abusing the previous one. It wasn't so much nerfed as "wiffle-bat"-ed.
CSM are purely for the teenage metal fan with a skull and spike fetish for the hell of it (at least around my area. Teens being 'bad' just for its own sake).


----------



## Imperators Warden (Nov 15, 2010)

Stephen_Newman said:


> I think that was the most pointless debate and just shows how obnoxiously stupid you really are.
> 
> You say marines are a noob army. I have tried playing vanilla marines after 8 years of playing Eldar. Whereas Eldar are more of a tactical challenge because they are fragile I have been able to play them on a good level without the need for mech/DAVU etc. However most people know how marines can be neutered so if anything they can be quite hard to play as.
> 
> ...


Well said, I don't think I can +rep you; if not I would.


----------



## LordWaffles (Jan 15, 2008)

Honestly I can't believe you guys get suckered by this.

Representation of OP


----------



## CardShark (Dec 20, 2010)

lmao sounds like some people can't take a joke he bashed all the armies so clearly he wasn't serious those of you who can't take a joke should really have just not commented at all.


----------



## Weapon (Mar 5, 2009)

Looks like erry'one mad.

Hmm.

SPACE MARINES SUCK!


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

meh not enough SPESS MAHREEN bashing to make me happy to be honest.
tonka toy retards.


----------



## Weapon (Mar 5, 2009)

Oh yeah?

>_>

<_<

_wehrmacht suck_





(What the fuck are wehrmacht?)


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Know basic history. The Wehrmacht was the name for the German land forces all of which included the Kriegsmarine (Navy) and the Luftwaffe (Air Force) all of which was led by grand commander Hitler. Or maybe in this case Stella.


----------



## Kastle (Feb 28, 2010)

Well Spacemarinewho? welcome the boards, hope you feel better after that rant i believe that the next army in the que after Daemonhunters is Necron. 

eh...what the hell i was entertained so +rep....


----------



## Weapon (Mar 5, 2009)

That's not basic history.
That's detailed history.
I would know, seeing as I did history throughout all of my school years and kicked ass at it.
Of course, I'm only being so curt with you because your reply seems to have an air of arrogance around it...

If this was unintended, then I apologise.

Otherwise, you can go read a book son.


----------



## Snake40000 (Jan 11, 2010)

OK i want everyone who -repped him to look up the definition of critic.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

I also kick ass at history. You are expected to know of this knowledge in my school during GCSE years. That's about around when I was 15.

I do admit sometimes I come off as a bit arrogant if so I apologize just don't make childish remarks about something you don't even know about.

Lastly don't call me son cause it sounds patronising and I hate that sort of treatment.


----------



## Weapon (Mar 5, 2009)

But if you're a slaanesh player you have to take the forks out.
If you're going to punish members Mr.40000, then you must do it right.

Edit: Goddamn, that would have been perfect if you hadn't ninja'd me Stephen....

And I called you son because I know it annoys people, because you annoyed me by coming off as arrogant.
I take it back, hence, the matter is settled.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

I ninja'd someone! Now I have accomplished everything I wanted on this forum. Apart from more medals


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Spacemarinewho? said:


> All right so we all love warhammer 40k but I couldn’t help but notice some problems with it over the past.


There's always a problem when they're not working on your army, or what they are doing doesn't meet your expectations.



> Like the fact that GW is as obsessed with remaking the Imperial armies as a fat guy is to eating chocolate.


You're saying that one out of date codex is in need of an update more than the other? Fair enough.



> Sure Grey knights need some work but really people the necrons need a chance to shine its been long enough and the xenos armies need some love to.


I agree with that. 



> I’ve never liked the Imperium AND YES THAT INCLUDES THE SPACE MARINES and those of you who don’t like that can kiss my xenos ass. First off their guns explode when they go into the enemy and yet their stats is still equal to that of a basic tyranid gun that shoots worms.


Because I care so much about the rules rather than their models or background?



> Also everyone plays them and acts all high and mighty while deep in there subconscious they are crying knowing that they are infact still playing a newb army and the first sign of any xeno’s army that knows how to use their army is going to beet your ass.


Because that's the be-all and end-all. Oh, and you've never played IG, Blood Angels, or Space Wolves when played properly.



> And another thing I never understood is why play guard I mean there boring if you want to do an army that’s practically modern go play risk or join the army.


Been there, doing that, wearing my camo T-Shirt. Now, do you want to stop insulting people based on your misguided view on people wanting to enjoy their hobby?



> Tyranids are another army that I enjoy there 5th addition release was just fine (if you ignore the fact that they got rid of the mutations you could give them which totally got rid of the tyranid feeling of addaption I mean wtf GW we liked that rule) however there fluff has gotten kinda old I mean it’s look theres and enemy run at it til they die eat there bodies and away we go!


You need to read Codex: Tyranids a bit more. They've become more than an annoying bug biting occasionally, to being the Apex threats they are now. 

[quote[Also im shocked at how good some of their guns are I mean lets face it worms just aren’t as powerful as a bolter with exploding ammo ( wait whats that? It’s the same? O well sry my mistake I thought a worm wouldn’t be as powerful as a fucking explosive!)[/quote]
Rules, blah, fluff, blah, argument. I enjoy walking over well trodden paths, but it's dark out, and I can't be bothered. On the side point, when I see the video of an acidic flesh eating crab being shot at you at the speed of a freight train, I'll make my judgement as to how powerful it is.



> I kinda like the new instinct behavior rule they gave them only I feel like they should have to attack each other everyonce in a while if they fail that would make more sense to me.


This is GW. They have Mat Ward and Robert Cruddace. They need no sense.



> The lictors are now useless which really pissed me off I liked it better when they could pop out kill the closes unit and then move on with their probably short lives but no now its plop hi shoot die.


I'm sure many did. But now we have Deathleapers, and considering I face one in every game in every game which mattered I've played against Tyranids, I'd consider them more than useless.



> Another recently remade army that I enjoy the fluff of (but not really the actual playing of because lets face it deepstriking half your army then waiting patiently for the other half while you are being torn to pieces on the battlefield, isn’t quite the strategy I like to use) anyway chaos daemons are cool but some are really silly if you think about it.


Fucking bollocks idea to split them off. It was just a marketing ploy which backfired. After splitting them off from Hordes in Fantasy, and Chaos Space Marines in Fantasy, their only real major price benefit was the new codex. Simply making Chaos Daemon's more viable/chooseable in a Chaos Army (either in Fantasy or 40K) would have increased their sales. For example, I see far more Bike Space Marine armies now since 4th edition SM than I did in 3rd edition. They made £15 off about, 1/8th? of the player base, I'd hazard a guess at (due to the number of people who buy a codex to see what they're up against), and not much more.



> I mean Slaanesh is a complete pervert that wants to literally fuck all of her or his (whatever the hell that multi nippled freak is) enemies to death. Also im surprised that the noise marines along with anyother of her followers can fight at all considering that they are higher than goblin that was shot out of a cannon.


Learn2Background.



> My favorite is Nurgle the big lovable diseased blob monster. I always figured it would be hard to fight nurgle seeing as how the very sight of them is supposed to make you vomit


Actually, that's Slaanesh. But yeah, much of the 40K universe actually has little that actually can vomit - Space Marines et al Can't, Daemon's only do so if it's beneficial, Eldar are perfect beings physically, so cannot (if analogous to Fantasy Elves, any way) vomit, Tyranids only do so if they're designed to do so, otherwise they do not have the organs needed to, same for Orks. Indeed, the only known factions which could vomit are IG, and Tau, there may be a few others - but Adrenalin stops nausea, and fuck, do you get a lot of adrenalin.



> but then it hit me why not get some cold medicine maybe some vitamin E and use that to kill them. Seriously if they are all diseased why not cure them (and no I don’t want a smart ass response like “Oh well the diseases aren’t curable because if ur thinking that then close this thread now)


Why not? You're willing to spout crap, but not enter a reasonable discussion as to why they're curable and hence throwing Orange's at them will vanquish them. But, yeah, I suggest you read some definitions of Deus Ex Machina, or Virus Evolution.



> Tzneech (however the hell you spell that) and khorne are cool (although khorne could use some counciling Im sensing some anger problems) But no further complaints with them.


Well that's good to hear.



> Alright now time for Chaos Space Marine’s…. WTF they had the Imperium right where they wanted them and they all pussyshitted away when Horus died so what your leader died there were plenty of other primarch there that were more than capable to lead the armies and you had to go and run away like cowards.


He was much more than a leader though. It's why companies often dissolve when a boss leaves, and there's no one equally capable of running it. Also, the window of opportunity with which to seize control of the Imperium had vanished - the Space Wolves were returning, as were the Ultramarines, and support from the bloodied Istvaan Drop Massacre Chapters. Meanwhile, the smaller Traitor legions were heavily bloodied after the defence of the Palace, and fresh reinforcements would have seen them destroyed.



> If they didn’t run I wouldn’t have to sit around killing off the 50 spacemarine newbs at every tournament I go to. That is all


Not a fucking scooby here about what this means. I think you're saying "because Horus died in the fluff, Space Marines are played by new players trying the tournament scene"?



> Time for DE. Thank god they were remade because wow! They sucked before although I still consider fighting them like being in a kindergarten class with kids throwing paper airplanes at me from all directions (oooo scary).


Never had them played properly then.



> Come on now are you telling me they don’t have any well armored vehicles anywhere? And the army is always popped those combat drugs if the enemy doesn’t kill you the drugs will my friend.


Why have armour when you have speed?



> As for the eldar I only have one thing to say JUST DIE ALREADY! So the “dying race” has been dying for thousands of years. If you’ve lasted thousands of years like that your not dying you just want attention so stop trying to get on the endangered species list because your fine!


So, you don't consider the inability to reproduce in the natural manner, a dying a race?



> And why the hell is whats probably the most advanced race (I’ll get to you in a moment Tau be patient) using shuriken. Sure it’s cool but I question its efficiency.


Why not? It's the concept of a Sub Machine Gun in the extreme. SMG rounds don't explode on contact, they fire 15 rounds a second - relying on blood loss and trauma to kill. 



> But I think the biggest problem of all is why the fuck are your psychers being out psychiced by other armies its kind of sad.


Balance in game, for what little exists.



> Now for necrons STOP PHASING some people want to use you and you keep disappearing GOSH! Now that ive gotten that out of my system I think its safe to say that considering how old the army is they look amazing. I mean compare the old necrons which…. Are the new necrons too?


They're shit. Really. To actually have to explain to you how poor they are compared to the new models produced by GW would be a waste of time, as it's clearly apparent, to myself, and many others.



> Anyway! Compare the necrons to some of the other old addition armies and idk why someone would do anything but necrons BA.


Anything but Necrons Blood Angels? You're not making any sense. Take a breath, think about what you're going to write, and then type it out in clear, concise sentences, instead of one handed typing as you flick your bean to the expulsion of all this pent up misdirected anger and frustration.



> Now for orcs. I find it hard to believe that some inarticulate trash picking junk monkeys are capable of space travel let alone figureing how to hijack enemy vehicles. If you ask me there intelligence is a little exaggerated. However I do love that there dreadnaughts are literally trashcans with arms. How they managed armor 12 is beyond me.


That's the humour of Orks. And whenever I feel that my mistrust in human intelligence is misplaced, I come across a post such as this, and I'm no longer forced to reconsider.



> I shall round up this little critique with the Tau. I consider Tau to be another newb army because the strategy generally goes like this point shoot repeat.


Never played against a proper Tau player then. Their greatest strength is a maneuverability akin to Dark Eldar.



> However I also find it quite amusing that the tau’s hand to hand combat ability is lower than that of a 6 year old boy with a pair of sockem boppers.


Compared to... who? Close Combat trained Guardsmen, Hundred year old Super Humans, God Spawned Horrors, specifically designed Alien Killing Machines, and millenia old martially dedicated perfect beings?



> Now I’m a man who enjoys commander Farsight and all of you out there who enjoy shadowsun well I think its fair to say that nobody loves you.


Your mother apparently didn't love you, which is why you feel the need to insult people who play a different game to yourself.



> Just remember kids drugs don’t do, recycle your pants, and DEATH TO THE FALSE EMPEROR!


And this shows your mentality?

Oh, welcome to Heresy =).


----------



## Spacemarinewho? (Feb 24, 2011)

BA also stand for bad ass just not on this forum 

and those of you who can't handle a critique and take things way to literally can kiss my ass and go get a life because clearly what was supposed to be a joke has just showed me how stupid some people (VAZ) really are. and god forbid someone should make a joke in you dull and meaningless life. btw your profile pic is fuckin creepy


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Was it too hard to type Badass, and had to write BA, in it's place? I use TLA's all the time, but for big words. I'm not sure if you're at that stage yet in primary school, but hey, at least you learn some more words, you never know, might pass your spelling bee.

Oh, it's a joke. Yeah, I can see the hilari... wait, no I don't. All I see is poor little child all weepy that everything he's though has come crashing down around him in the space of two seconds in the big bad world.

As to dull and meaningless life, I'm guessing you know absolutely nothing about my life, or else you wouldn't be saying that. As for my "creepy avatar", well, that's one word I wouldn't have expected to hear it called... ever, pretty much. Exactly how old are you, if you think that's creepy?


----------



## Sanguine Rain (Feb 12, 2010)

I can say one thing on this topic: lmaozoozles...

(dont worry vaz i like your pic) :laugh:


----------



## Spacemarinewho? (Feb 24, 2011)

Vaz said:


> Was it too hard to type Badass, and had to write BA, in it's place? I use TLA's all the time, but for big words. I'm not sure if you're at that stage yet in primary school, but hey, at least you learn some more words, you never know, might pass your spelling bee.
> 
> Oh, it's a joke. Yeah, I can see the hilari... wait, no I don't. All I see is poor little child all weepy that everything he's though has come crashing down around him in the space of two seconds in the big bad world.
> 
> As to dull and meaningless life, I'm guessing you know absolutely nothing about my life, or else you wouldn't be saying that. As for my "creepy avatar", well, that's one word I wouldn't have expected to hear it called... ever, pretty much. Exactly how old are you, if you think that's creepy?


Oh I'm sorry i guess it would be more appropriate to say your profile is sexy.. oh wait no it really isn't your trying to use a pic like that on a warhammer forum? yea your real cool:laugh:

and as for spelling out bad ass people use BA for blood angels also and there both relatively short. Here's an idea stop acting like a tool and A) enjoy the thread or B) get off the thread. And as for my life crashing down over warhammer it's not because my life doesn't revolve around warhammer unlike yours so maybe you should stop being a tool.


----------



## CardShark (Dec 20, 2010)

Spacemarinewho? said:


> my goal is to have this thread end up being several pages long


Vaz you are giving him what he wants lol by arguing your infact losing by giving him what he wants.


----------



## connor (Jan 31, 2011)

CardShark stop, im enjoying the show!
P.S.Vas i like your Avatar, dont listen to this kid!


----------



## CardShark (Dec 20, 2010)

In my opinion profile pics like that usually mean the person trying to hide something


----------



## connor (Jan 31, 2011)

mine is more of a Advertisment


----------



## CardShark (Dec 20, 2010)

connor said:


> mine is more of a Advertisment


i can see that although im not quite sure what you are advertizing


----------



## connor (Jan 31, 2011)

Duke Nukem forever is finaly coming out. 
After like what? 10 years since the last Duke nukem game. i just remember playing Duke nukem when i was like 7, then i saw that this was coming,
first i was all like:shok::shok::shok::shok::shok:
then i was all like:biggrin::laugh::laugh::grin::victory::yahoo::yahoo:

hail to the king baby


P.S. thanks for the Rep


----------



## CardShark (Dec 20, 2010)

connor said:


> Duke Nukem forever is finaly coming out.
> After like what? 10 years since the last Duke nukem game. i just remember playing Duke nukem when i was like 7, then i saw that this was coming,
> first i was all like:shok::shok::shok::shok::shok:
> then i was all like:biggrin::laugh::laugh::grin::victory::yahoo::yahoo:
> ...


oh now i can see it. I agree completely that game _*is*_ going to be the best thing since sliced bread.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Spacemarinewho? said:


> Oh I'm sorry i guess it would be more appropriate to say your profile is sexy.. oh wait no it really isn't your trying to use a pic like that on a warhammer forum? yea your real cool:laugh:


1) Yes, it would, and 2) Too right I am. The fact that I have a girl in my Avatar doesn't make me cool, it's just a fact that I'm cool.



> and as for spelling out bad ass people use BA for blood angels also and there both relatively short.


Considering the frequency that Blood Angels are talked about, in a Warhammer Forum, I'd consider an abbreviation to be relevant. Less so when reducing 6 letter's to 2, particularly when it's only 4 different letters to type.



> Here's an idea stop acting like a tool and A) enjoy the thread


What makes you say I'm not enjoying the thread? I enjoy this shit, proving immature cunts wrong.



> or B) get off the thread.


Why would I do that? 



> And as for my life crashing down


Whoever said it was your life crashing down? I think you need to go read exactly what I put, you're just looking foolish now.



> over warhammer it's not because my life doesn't revolve around warhammer unlike yours


My life revolves around warhammer? And there you go again with the insinuations. What exactly do you know about my life?



> so maybe you should stop being a tool.


That's the best you could come up with? Tool? I despair of the world, when threads devolve into the defendee getting all defensive, and trying to insult someone, but maxing it out with "tool". I suggest you go play in the sandpit a little bit more, until you have the maturity and humility to be able to have a proper discussion over your views.

If my comments came over as caustic, it wasn't intended, but they do, because I am. However, your "retaliation" was just funny. I'm sure it's past your bedtime now, anyway, so I won't keep you up. Night Night, watch the bed bugs don't bite.


----------



## Unforgiven302 (Oct 20, 2008)

Read 6 pages and all I can do is sit here and quietly chuckle to myself... funny stuff indeed.


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

***Grimzag is suddenly inspired and starts stealing the trash cans from all of his neighbours gardens**** 
"Dred mob here i come"


----------



## CardShark (Dec 20, 2010)

Vaz your being just as immature and no dude your not cool lmfao your just plain arragent


----------



## Spacemarinewho? (Feb 24, 2011)

Sound to me like someones a little arragent. why don't you hop offline and get out of your mom's basement before you get your feelings hurt prick.


----------



## knowmorethanmost (Feb 27, 2011)

Well I'm new to heresy but I've been playing Warhammer for a long time and frankly Vaz I think you have taken something funny and just killed it. You are being immature and this is coming from someone who is probably older than everyone who posted on this thread. When you get out in the real world you are going to be in a lot of trouble if you don't knock off your immature cunt like attitude you insignificant prick of a human being.


----------



## Spacemarinewho? (Feb 24, 2011)

knowmorethanmost said:


> Well I'm new to heresy but I've been playing Warhammer for a long time and frankly Vaz I think you have taken something funny and just killed it. You are being immature and this is coming from someone who is probably older than everyone who posted on this thread. When you get out in the real world you are going to be in a lot of trouble if you don't knock off your immature cunt like attitude you insignificant prick of a human being.


HAHAHAHA I second that


----------



## CardShark (Dec 20, 2010)

knowmorethanmost said:


> Well I'm new to heresy but I've been playing Warhammer for a long time and frankly Vaz I think you have taken something funny and just killed it. You are being immature and this is coming from someone who is probably older than everyone who posted on this thread. When you get out in the real world you are going to be in a lot of trouble if you don't knock off your immature cunt like attitude you insignificant prick of a human being.


....ouch. 

lmfao burn. :laugh::laugh::biggrin:k:


----------



## Lord Sven Kittyclaw (Mar 23, 2009)

It's a little sad when 3 losers on the internet have nothing better to do than try and gang up on one guy, and Cardshark, for somone who is calling other people immature, I don't think I have heard anyone outside of my 5 year old cousins saying "burn" 

Kudos to you guys, you clearly showed the whole site who the real mature people are.


----------



## C'Tan Chimera (Aug 16, 2008)

I'm fascinated about how all of you are getting all worked up over this. This is a forum about plastic army men and one way or another, you guys are making a pretty big damn deal over it. 

Don't take it the wrong way, it's all great fun. It just is fascinating.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

We all spend hundreds, if not thousands of dollars, or pounds, on little plastic army men, when we could be paying for whores and alcohol, for the sole purpose of fighting other peoples little plastic army men. As a group, we are all immature to some degree.


----------



## CardShark (Dec 20, 2010)

gen.ahab said:


> We all spend hundreds, if not thousands of dollars, or pounds, on little plastic army men, when we could be paying for whores and alcohol, for the sole purpose of fighting other peoples little plastic army men. As a group, we are all immature to some degree.


I'll drink to that.


----------



## Weapon (Mar 5, 2009)

Looks like some just got told...

*Puts on sunglasses*

By a Vazcannon.

YEEEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH!


----------



## C'Tan Chimera (Aug 16, 2008)

gen.ahab said:


> We all spend hundreds, if not thousands of dollars, or pounds, on little plastic army men, when we could be paying for whores and alcohol, for the sole purpose of fighting other peoples little plastic army men. As a group, we are all immature to some degree.


Amen, my man.


----------



## CardShark (Dec 20, 2010)

Weapon said:


> Looks like some just got told...
> 
> *Puts on sunglasses*
> 
> ...


.... what?


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

CardShark said:


> .... what?


CSI miami joke.

This will help:


----------



## Weapon (Mar 5, 2009)

It's a meme from CSI: Miami

Edit:
Goddamn, Ninja'd again. 
That's twice this week now.


----------



## HatingYou (Oct 10, 2010)

Love how this thread has become a you're immaure thread LOL all as bad as each other
OP (maybe troll) was just ranting about the hobby.....the haters on this thread have all done the same at some point maybe not to the same degree but still.

think some people just like to mouth off at people on the internet maybe to make them feel nice? dunno

anyway I liked some parts of the OP rant disliked others but was entertaining.
good job heresy another new member successfully driven off.


----------



## Lord Sven Kittyclaw (Mar 23, 2009)

HatingYou said:


> Love how this thread has become a you're immaure thread LOL all as bad as each other
> OP (maybe troll) was just ranting about the hobby.....the haters on this thread have all done the same at some point maybe not to the same degree but still.
> 
> think some people just like to mouth off at people on the internet maybe to make them feel nice? dunno
> ...


Well we haven't driven you off yet. So you could always be thankful for that.


----------



## CardShark (Dec 20, 2010)

HatingYou said:


> Love how this thread has become a you're immaure thread LOL all as bad as each other
> OP (maybe troll) was just ranting about the hobby.....the haters on this thread have all done the same at some point maybe not to the same degree but still.
> 
> think some people just like to mouth off at people on the internet maybe to make them feel nice? dunno
> ...


Don't worry guys you still have me :biggrin:


----------



## HatingYou (Oct 10, 2010)

Lord Sven Kittyclaw said:


> Well we haven't driven you off yet. So you could always be thankful for that.


True

still time though right?


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Lord Sven Kittyclaw said:


> It's a little sad when 3 losers on the internet have nothing better to do than try and gang up on one guy, and Cardshark, for somone who is calling other people immature, I don't think I have heard anyone outside of my 5 year old cousins saying "burn"
> 
> Kudos to you guys, you clearly showed the whole site who the real mature people are.


I bet you sure get a nice view sitting up there on your high horse on the moral high ground. Sven, with respect, fuck off. My original post to the thread was continuing on the discussion. Because I didn't agree with some child who tried to post "something funny" - to which point I get accused of being arrogant, and a "tool". As for something to do, well, it's a shitty weather weekend. What else should I be doing? I enjoy myself on Heresy. It's (usually) a good crowd, and people can speak their minds without crying rivers if someone disagree's with them.

Can you please define "arragent"? If you mean "arrogant" - then by definition - "Having or revealing an exaggerated sense of one's own importance or abilities". None of which I've done. I've just merely listed facts and opposition to your views.

As for "mom's basement" - do me a favour, and try and learn a little bit about me. You're looking more, and more, like a prize twat with these "insults" - and that's pushing the description to the limit. Particularly when I haven't even seen my mum since I was 3, have my own flat, and am earning more money than you will for a good few decades yet, I'm fairly sure that I don't actually stay in my "mom's basement".

@ spacemarinewho? - Do yourself a favour, enroll in school, learn manners, learn humility, learn the value of discussion, and most of, get a PROPER sense of humour. It wasn't funny, it was poor attempt at trolling.


----------



## CardShark (Dec 20, 2010)

"Hating you" like the profile pic very nice.


----------



## CardShark (Dec 20, 2010)

Vaz said:


> I bet you sure get a nice view sitting up there on your high horse on the moral high ground. Sven, with respect, fuck off. My original post to the thread was continuing on the discussion. Because I didn't agree with some child who tried to post "something funny" - to which point I get accused of being arrogant, and a "tool". As for something to do, well, it's a shitty weather weekend. What else should I be doing? I enjoy myself on Heresy. It's (usually) a good crowd, and people can speak their minds without crying rivers if someone disagree's with them.
> 
> Can you please define "arragent"? If you mean "arrogant" - then by definition - "Having or revealing an exaggerated sense of one's own importance or abilities". None of which I've done. I've just merely listed facts and opposition to your views.
> 
> ...


dude its over drop it.


----------



## HatingYou (Oct 10, 2010)

Love the moral high ground.......good place for artillery


----------



## Lord Sven Kittyclaw (Mar 23, 2009)

With respect Vaz, I was actually referring to the three who were all attacking you. But, like Cardshark says, its over.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Vaz said:


> Can you please define "arragent"?


Pirate agent...... just a guess though.


----------



## CardShark (Dec 20, 2010)

so.... who here likes Fantasy Warhammer


----------



## HatingYou (Oct 10, 2010)

1 abomination
100 slaves
= lulzy fucking army


----------



## CardShark (Dec 20, 2010)

im gunna make a new thread for people who want to talk about fantasy I'd EVERYONE is welcome but I'd appreciate it if people could avoid conflict.


----------



## Lord Sven Kittyclaw (Mar 23, 2009)

CardShark said:


> im gunna make a new thread for people who want to talk about fantasy I'd EVERYONE is welcome but I'd appreciate it if people could avoid conflict.


You realize that RIGHT below the 40k section, we have a WHFB section right?


----------



## CardShark (Dec 20, 2010)

Lord Sven Kittyclaw said:


> You realize that RIGHT below the 40k section, we have a WHFB section right?


I just started a thread for fantasy so... yea a little late now i guess.


----------



## Lord Sven Kittyclaw (Mar 23, 2009)

Just report it, and a mod will move it for you. Before the sharks descend on your for a, no offence, stupid oversight.


----------



## CardShark (Dec 20, 2010)

Lord Sven Kittyclaw said:


> Just report it, and a mod will move it for you. Before the sharks descend on your for a, no offence, stupid oversight.


none taken, I was never good at navigating forums


----------



## Weapon (Mar 5, 2009)

Sounds like someone...

*Put on sunglasses*

Should avoid the warp


----------



## CardShark (Dec 20, 2010)

Weapon said:


> Sounds like someone...
> 
> *Put on sunglasses*
> 
> Should avoid the warp


Sounds like someone....

*grabs sunglasses*

Enjoys a pair of sunglasses as much as I do. Good for you. k:


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

Wow I read this whole fucking thing. Funny but I thought there'd be more arguing. I'm surprised the OP got neg repped. Whatever. lol he has more rep per post than any of us now.


----------



## Lord Sven Kittyclaw (Mar 23, 2009)

ckcrawford said:


> Wow I read this whole fucking thing. Funny but I thought there'd be more arguing. I'm surprised the OP got neg repped. Whatever. lol he has more rep per post than any of us now.


Yeah, I got neg repped, for +repping him, because too many self righteous people thought he needed -rep.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Yeah, it was entertaining so a threw a few his way.


----------



## DeathKlokk (Jun 9, 2008)

gen.ahab said:


> Fairly well worded bitch. Nice, although a bit long winded.



You can't be serious... "barely understandable" maybe but definitely not "well worded".

GW produces what sells, which is what a publicly traded corporation must do.

Your points are borderline retarded and moronic.


----------



## Champion Alaric (Feb 17, 2011)

Weapon said:


> Sounds like someone...
> 
> *Put on sunglasses*
> 
> Should avoid the warp


:grin::laugh::laugh::laugh: well played sir, well played. 

*hands you bag o popcorn* aaahh what a show


----------



## Vrykolas2k (Jun 10, 2008)

LOL.
I own and play 7 armies.
They all have their "What the holy fuck?" moments.
Some a bit more than others, and more often with the recent codices.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

DeathKlokk said:


> You can't be serious... "barely understandable" maybe but definitely not "well worded".


I can be sarcastic, can't I?


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

gen.ahab said:


> I can be sarcastic, can't I?


Short answer: No

Long Answer: No.


----------



## Weapon (Mar 5, 2009)

Derpa herpa derpa derp

*Puts on sunglasses*

herp derp


----------



## DeathKlokk (Jun 9, 2008)

gen.ahab said:


> I can be sarcastic, can't I?


All too convincingly apparently. 

Thank God you were.


----------



## raven925 (Apr 16, 2008)

Weapon said:


> Derpa herpa derpa derp
> 
> *Puts on sunglasses*
> 
> herp derp


^WIN:goodpost:


----------

